# Main differences between INFP and INFJ



## lithium394 (Sep 6, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of confusion with people wondering if they are an INFP or an INFJ. I too have faced some of this confusion, but through a lot of thinking, have finally decided to settle on INFP. 

What do you guys think are the main things that would differentiate someone from being an INFP or an INFJ besides the general P's are messy and J's are neat?


----------



## DeadSushi (Sep 28, 2015)

Infp's are outwardly sweet and nice, whilst Infj's tend to be outwardly colder. 
Infp's are more in the clouds whilst infj's are a bit more grounded. (Nothing wrong with being either)
An interesting difference between the two is that Infj's are more direct in the way they communicate whilst Infp's are more passive. Infj's don't tend to find a problem with telling people what to do, whilst Infp's have a problem with being upfront. I'm not sure I'm explaining myself very well cuz I'm kinda tired but there is a interesting article that I'll put here that I recommend reading:
http://infjorinfp.com/docs/PreferredCommunicationStyle.htm


----------



## Yumiko (Sep 20, 2015)

As an INFJ who's hunted down SO many differences between INFP and INFJ for a couple of years because of confusion between the two, I've racked up so much information in between the two. It's come to the point where I know INFP and INFJ the best out of the sixteen types.

_*You know you're an INFP when you ...*_

- Tend to be super passive unless your morals get attacked by others a lot.
- Focus your decisions a lot more on their own feelings and follow it based on that.
- More upfront about their ideas and tend to stand their ground internally.
- Think of a lot of possibilities about many things, even if you know they'll never come true.
- Almost never fail to know what makes you sad or happy and why.
- Are stubborn about many things.
- Sympathize more than you empathize. ("If *this* happened to me, how would *I* feel? If this is how I would feel about it, then that person must feel that way too ...")
- Are very secretive about your own feelings.
- Feel like you're an outsider.

*You know you're an INFJ when you ...*

- Change your viewpoint easily when someone gives you a valid point in a discussion.
- Get upset with a lot of criticism in your hands.
- Space out a hell lot, only to find yourself questioning again what you're doing.
- Get super bothered when someone says something wrong to your moral viewpoint and you say quiet ... but you really want to say why their viewpoint is flawed ... but you just can't ...
- Focus your decisions on gut feeling, even when you have no evidence or proof to follow it.
- Bad sense of situational awareness.
- Empathize more than you sympathize. ("If *this* was what happened to them, if *I* were them, then it must have been super terrible ...")
- Want to break large chunks of information into small chunks and understand everything (analyzing in a sense).

You shouldn't really focus yourself much on the letters of MBTI ... INFJ's can be super messy and have bad sense of time, and INFP's can be pretty clean and punctual. J and P just stand for which letter is extroverted or introverted ... it has nothing to do with tidiness. INFJ's can also be the warmest people in the world, and INFP's can also be the coldest. Every MBTI has their warm and cold. I would list every difference between the two, but these are just the general concepts because I'm a bit too lazy to explain everything function to function thoroughly.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

The main difference between INFP and INFJ is that INFPs always ask this question and INFJs don't. lol just kidding but just FYI there are lots of threads about this, I know there is one in the INFJ sticky section.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

A lot of difference are based on characteristics which frankly any type can develop. I have accepted the idea that functions are nothing more than perspectives that we have like...

"what will be" (anticipating the experience) is produced by "what we need" (relating to the experience) (INFJ) versus "what is important" (evaluating the experience) is best for "what could be" (conceiving from the experience) (INFP)...it is really abstract, but you have to think about how you act on a daily basis.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Are you Fe/Ti or Fi/Te?


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

> You shouldn't really focus yourself much on the letters of MBTI ... INFJ's can be super messy and have bad sense of time, and INFP's can be pretty clean and punctual. J and P just stand for which letter is extroverted or introverted ... it has nothing to do with tidiness. INFJ's can also be the warmest people in the world, and INFP's can also be the coldest. Every MBTI has their warm and cold. I would list every difference between the two, but these are just the general concepts because I'm a bit too lazy to explain everything function to function thoroughly.


A lot of people seem to think of P and J in very simplistic manners, but when you think about the functions it becomes a lot easier to see. Thanks for pointing out that tidiness has nothing to do with it. The two ENFJs are know (even primary judgers) are among the messiest people I know, and my ESFP sister is neater than my INTJ father. I think the J vs P is easier to distinguish from a person's reasoning, where they put their focus. And using this method (well, it's not really a method as such, but I hope you get the point) I've found that INFJs are sometimes more "open minded" than INFPs, especially when it comes to trying new stuff. The INFJs I know can sometimes be a bit experimental in their ways, like when it comes to choosing what food to eat or what place to go to. The INFPs I know usually have a very clear view of what they like or dislike, so if they've eaten a certain dish once and didn't like it, they'll just not eat it or anything similar to it again. 

This is of course also very simplistic, but my point was to show that judging can be done both externally and internally. 

I think NiSe often manifests as a will to try things and to improve things, while NeSi seems to be more about having many, great ideas but acting on them only if they seem good according to your experiences. At least that's what I've found while interacting with my ENFP fiance, I'm not saying they're the same as INFPs but they do have quite a lot in common.

If you ever wonder what type you are, hang out with other types that share your functions, and then some that don't. Eventually you'll get a better grasp of what functions you prefer to use, and which you don't.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Elaihr said:


> A lot of people seem to think of P and J in very simplistic manners, but when you think about the functions it becomes a lot easier to see. Thanks for pointing out that tidiness has nothing to do with it. The two ENFJs are know (even primary judgers) are among the messiest people I know, and my ESFP sister is neater than my INTJ father. I think the J vs P is easier to distinguish from a person's reasoning, where they put their focus. And using this method (well, it's not really a method as such, but I hope you get the point) I've found that INFJs are sometimes more "open minded" than INFPs, especially when it comes to trying new stuff. The INFJs I know can sometimes be a bit experimental in their ways, like when it comes to choosing what food to eat or what place to go to. The INFPs I know usually have a very clear view of what they like or dislike, so if they've eaten a certain dish once and didn't like it, they'll just not eat it or anything similar to it again.
> 
> This is of course also very simplistic, but my point was to show that judging can be done both externally and internally.
> 
> ...


I don't agree ! INFP have a clear view of what they like or not because of Fi, and If they always choose what they like is due to Fi not because of P attitude. 

P casts a wide but their function of judgment is confined by their subjectivity. The function of perception J is targeted / limited but their function of judgment is adapted to the demands of the outside world .


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not sure I quite agree with everything here.... though I do agree with several of your points - which I haven't bothered to quote just to say 'yes' to, but I did like several of them. 

_Personally_ as an INFP (I can't necessarily speak for us all) here are my reactions to the ones I don't quite agree with. I kind of feel like several of these can really be said for both types.



Yumiko said:


> _*You know you're an INFP when you ...*_
> - Are stubborn about many things.


I think INFJs can also be stubborn about a lot of things once they have made up their mind about something. I feel like INFPs tend to be _quietly_ stubborn, they smile and nod at you in a 'sure whatever' sort of way and then go right on doing/thinking whatever they were before - when they aren't willing to comply they simply avoid dealing with people/situations they can't agree with. My impression is that INFJs are a little more outspoken and willing to engage in trying to defend their view or persuade others to agree with them. 



> - Sympathize more than you empathize. ("If *this* happened to me, how would *I* feel? If this is how I would feel about it, then that person must feel that way too ...")


This isn't how I think. (and I've also seen the definitions of these two terms reversed so I'm really not clear on that...) 
For me I don't think about what has happened to someone, I don't imagine myself in their _position_. I just pick up on the feelings they appear to be having. I can relate to them because I know what that _feeling_ feels like - I can recall feeling that way perhaps under very different circumstances for different reasons, but the point is understanding the essence of the feeling itself. Based on other details about that person's 'vibe' attitude etc. and what I know of their situation I can get a feeling for their mindset, for _Why_ this particular situation has made _them_ feel this way, regardless of how I might feel in a similar circumstance. I can get an idea of their values, their sensitive points, from comparing their reactions to their circumstances, my own _experiences_ don't play a big role in my analysis, aside from my understanding of the raw-contextless-emotion. I think "I can see why _you_ feel that way," sometimes I would feel the same, sometimes I wouldn't, but my focus is trying to understand the other person's perspective, whatever I would feel is irrelevant. 



> - Are very secretive about your own feelings.


I know a lot of INFPs will probably relate to that, but I'm not entirely convinced that it's accurate. I feel like INFPs are very concerned about being genuine, about not being misunderstood - which would lead us to want to show/express/reflect what we are actually feeling on the inside rather that putting on socially appropriate maks. However, most of us have been met with a lot of rejection and discouragement when expressing our feelings and thus learn it isn't safe to do so - so we artificially develop a very guarded outer expression (in certain circumstances) and only show our genuine self to people we can trust to 'get' our feelings and be supportive. I also think that _showing_ our feelings is a bit different from being willing to discuss our feelings with anyone who asks - which I think has more to do with introversion in general. At least I usually do not attempt to hide that I am happy, sad, frustrated, etc. I generally want people to know, or don't see any reason why they shouldn't, I don't mind them noticing my derpy grin or my miffed glower and I usually don't mind giving them a basic explanation. I'm not secretive about how I feel, until someone starts attacking me (or I sense they will if they notice me), then I go stone-faced and just try to get out before things get worse. 

I don't know many INFJs closely for comparison, but my impression is that they're not really less reserved because of Fe. I feel like they are a little more careful about when and where they consider it appropriate to let out certain expressions - more situationally than based on a specific individual's vibe. It's also my impression that they are equally capable of feeling like "It's none of your business" when prodded to 'open up' and explain their feelings to someone - which again I think is more of a general introverted thing especially if there doesn't seem to be a sensible reason for the other person to need that information.

As a side note I am more guarded with whom I'll share my opinions and ideas than I am with who sees my emotions. I think perhaps this is partly because I think everyone can relate to different emotions (even if they don't feel them for the same reasons) while ideas and opinions are going to have a much narrower audience who will find them interesting or agreeable. 



> *You know you're an INFJ when you ...*
> - Get upset with a lot of criticism in your hands.


I'm not quite sure what your perspective on this is, but I know I can't deal with lots of criticism - it doesn't really make _me_ question _myself_, though it does make me expect others in general to not be accepting of me and thus makes me look more insecure in relation to the outside world. Mainly, it makes me offended that someone thinks they have a right to judge others and be insensitive. It's that principle that most bothers me when people are critical. I feel like it touches on a very core value - that everyone has a right to their individual feelings/thoughts/methods/perspective/path-of-development and that it's each individual's business to judge for _themselves_ not others. 



> - Space out a hell lot, only to find yourself questioning again what you're doing.


happens to me all the time too... I'm always thinking "Why did I walk to the kitchen?" "Why did I open this document?" "What was it I was going to do as soon as I got home?" "What did I just run back upstairs to grab?" "What was the rest of this sentence going to be?" ....no clue



> - Focus your decisions on gut feeling, even when you have no evidence or proof to follow it.


that's quite familiar to me as well, of course I like to have more reasons, but usually the gut feeling wins whether there's a lack of evidence or even sensible reasons for a different choice - I know I often end up regretting it if I don't listen to instinct. 



> - Bad sense of situational awareness.


I can definitely relate to this if you mean what's going on physically around me, this would be a big part of why I'm so bad with sports. I tend to go about everything on autopilot while my mind is elsewhere, my eyes may be open but they're certainly not registering a lot, I may have ears but I just don't hear noises around me when I'm absorbed in thought...or that song that's going round in my head.


----------



## vrusimov (Jul 26, 2011)

As an INFJ... Fe feels like "acting" to me, as I strive to achieve interpersonal connection with others. If I'm in a good mood, this naturally happens...in a bad mood, I will be less inclined toward establishing "the best" connection. I'm also aware enough to shut it down when I simply want to truncate the interaction and be by myself. 

I identify with Beren's "chart-the-course" style:

-future oriented...using past patterns and impressions for future prediction.
-pressing need to anticipate. Turn the present into the future.
-it is worth the effort to think ahead to achieve the goal.
-get a desired result from held visions (Ni).
-stressed by not having a plan of action or measured progress.
-stressed by too much detail or too many details at once, too much extraverting and unexpected events.

Ni in INFJ is concerned with cause and effect, insight (into people), prediction, and perspective shifting. It is a world-view preoccupation based on how the world at large works, what meaning that view holds for the subject, and a future yet to unfold. Ti clarifies and redefines this constantly so that the Ni worldview gets more accurate over time (and with more experiences). Subconscious impressions inform Ni via Se, and like a puzzle, insights become available over time and reflection, as the pieces slowly coalesce into something intelligible. 

Themes for INFJ are foresight, independence of mind, an adversarial relationship with Te, prediction, meaningful insight, and realizations born of cause and effect over time (forecasting). They are also sensitive to aesthetics (Se), will clarify/redefine their subjective web of knowledge for more precision (Ti), and will subvert themselves to the greater good of the collective or universal values (Fe).


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Plumedoux said:


> I don't agree ! INFP have a clear view of what they like or not because of Fi, and If they always choose what they like is due to Fi not because of P attitude.


Hi there, Plumedoux! I must've expressed myself badly, because what you said was actually pretty much what I meant... As INFPs lead with a judging function (Fi), they might in fact _seem_ more J than an INFJ, who lead with a perceiving function (Ni). I'll be really cheap here and blame the linguistic barrier (English isn't my native language) :tongue: What I was trying to say was that it isn't so easy to know if someone's J or P simply by looking at the letter  Do I make sense?


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> I don't know many INFJs closely for comparison, but my impression is that they're not really less reserved because of Fe. I feel like they are a little more careful about when and where they consider it appropriate to let out certain expressions - more situationally than based on a specific individual's vibe. It's also my impression that they are equally capable of feeling like "It's none of your business" when prodded to 'open up' and explain their feelings to someone - which again I think is more of a general introverted thing especially if there doesn't seem to be a sensible reason for the other person to need that information.


This makes sense to me  Thanks for writing this, it feels like you've understood INFJs Fe very well! We're still introverts, so Fe in INFJs doesn't mean we'll just shout out everything we feel to just anyone, which some people seem to think that Fe means.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

vrusimov said:


> Themes for INFJ are foresight, independence of mind, *an adversarial relationship with Te*, prediction, meaningful insight, and realizations born of cause and effect over time (forecasting). They are also sensitive to aesthetics (Se), will clarify/redefine their subjective web of knowledge for more precision (Ti), and will subvert themselves to the greater good of the collective or universal values (Fe).


Wow, did someone actually put this into words? I've been thinking a lot lately about where I don't get along with people, and it's usually when they go rock-hard-Te-mode. I almost thought I was just imagining it, but then I suppose I'm not the only INFJ who feels that way.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@Elaihr Yeah I agree, I really can't deal with Te-users. I just can't argue with them... I don't know what to say except "you're just looking at everything the wrong way!" Of course they feel the same way about me.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> @Elaihr Yeah I agree, I really can't deal with Te-users. I just can't argue with them... I don't know what to say except "you're just looking at everything the wrong way!" Of course they feel the same way about me.


I'm so glad there are other INFJs in the world, it's so good to not be alone :blushed:

It annoyed me so much last night when my ENFP actually told me that "Ti must be the most stupid function, the only time I'm ever annoyed with you is when your Ti appears". I asked him why, of course, and he claimed it's because Te is smart whereas Ti is not. Te is smart while Ti is "subjective". 

Hrmpf. One of the few things that drive me nuts in debates or arguments is when people swing their Te hammers around in such a manner that it'd be hard to distinguish them from a calculator. Then what drives me even more nuts is when they take this as a compliment. I mean, come on, calculators are inanimate (both soulless AND brainless) objects, how are they flattered by that!? 

Also I saw a really bad picture once, where someone had put the functions on a list and then explained them as either _objective_ or _subjective_, depending on them being extroverted/introverted, where everything introverted was listed as subjective, while everything extroverted was listed as objective. I'm not too sure about English, but in Swedish saying something is "objective" basically means saying that it is true, tangible, useful, while if you say something's subjective you're implying that it's probably biased, useless and intangible (in a negative sort of sense). I really regret that he ever saw that picture because now he's using it whenever he feels like he's right and others (including myself) are not. I've tried to explain that introverted vs extroverted functions have nothing to do with them being more "true" or "useful" at all, but that it's rather about where their energy is pointed (sort of). However, once a Te has decided upon something, it's impossible to put in any more/new information into the calculation. It's like a live, rabid calculator, with its mind set to devour and conquer the world and slay anything that disagrees. Absolutely horrible.

PS. I wasn't offended at all. Really. :tongue:


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@Elaihr what the objective/subjective thing probably means is that in the outer world, you have to be objective specifically because you're dealing with other people who all need to speak a common language in order to understand each other. If everyone interacted subjectively, no one would understand anyone. When you're just inside you're head, you don't need to be understood by anyone else so you can be as subjective as you want. I think its apt thing to say-- and keep in mind that there is a price to being objective as well. Objective doesn't just mean better.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

@charlie.elliot That's how I interpret it also, it just gets really stupid in Swedish because of how people in general interpret the words objective/subjective... I've tried to explain it in a way more like how you put it, but for some reason he's decided he knows what it means so he won't hear it. Ugh.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

behavioural patterns don't reveal functions at all, but the Fi/Te types often think that's the case.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

me and my INFJ friend found this very accurate.
thought i'd share
How INFJs and INFPs deal with emotions differently - Introvert, Dear


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

Elaihr said:


> Hi there, Plumedoux! I must've expressed myself badly, because what you said was actually pretty much what I meant... As INFPs lead with a judging function (Fi), they might in fact _seem_ more J than an INFJ, who lead with a perceiving function (Ni). I'll be really cheap here and blame the linguistic barrier (English isn't my native language) :tongue: What I was trying to say was that it isn't so easy to know if someone's J or P simply by looking at the letter  Do I make sense?


Don't worry, english isn't my first language neither, I'm french.
Actually I had the feeling that I misinterpreted your post with J and P. But I still don't agree about INFJ to be more open-minded than INFP. I think INFP are the most open-minded type.


----------

